

Making Sense of Political Texts with NLP and t-SNE - frak_your_couch
http://blog.caseystella.com/senate-speech-investigation.html

======
frak_your_couch
Just wanted to add that I'm the author. If anyone has any questions, I'm happy
to comment here.

